# القلب الطيب



## FADESHIKO (18 يونيو 2007)

البوم القلب الطيب جميل جدا جدا 
المقدمة 
القلب الطيب
حبيب الرهبنة
انا لية اب حنين
ثلاثة من السما
طاحونة قديمة
الام ايرينى 
قلبة الكبير
طول الايام
لدير مارمينا
يا ابو قلب طيب
يا ابويا انا تعبان
يا بابا كيرلس فى السما


http://www.mediafire.com/?7xzmzcvxj4l


ويارب يعجبكم....................


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

جمييييييييييييييييل جدا الشريط ده يا فادى ميرسى جدا
شفاعة البابا كيرلس تكون مع كل اللى لسة بيمتحنو​


----------



## FADESHIKO (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

انا خلصت امتحانات


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*



FADESHIKO قال:


> انا خلصت امتحانات



يابختخخخخخخخخخخخخختك ياعم :new6:
عقبال مانباركلك على النتيجة .. وياريت تصليلى عشان انا لسة بمتحن وهاخلص اخر الشهر
وميرسى مرة تانية على الشريط​


----------



## FADESHIKO (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

انا خلصت امتحانات والنتيجة طلعت كمان ونجحت كمان عقبالك يا رب يا جينا :smil12::yahoo:


----------



## rammrommm (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

*بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك على المجهود الرائع ده​*


----------



## elra3yelsal7 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

شكرا جدا جدا:t16:


----------



## ابانوب جميل سعد (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

ثااااااااااانكس الووووت​


----------



## K A T Y (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

_*ميرسي يا فادي علي تعبك*_​ 
_*انا بحمله *_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## sweety_rora (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

اللينكات مش شغالة عندى:smil13:


----------



## GEORGE_ROMAN (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## امجد عبد الملاك (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

شكرا على تعب محبتك 
وجارى التحميل


----------



## fady vip (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

ازاى انزل الترانيم


----------



## عكروت (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الحبيب بولس ملاك استاذنك واطلب من المنتدي العظيم هذا ترنيمة ( في جيش البتوليين) لابونا عبد المسيح المناهري


----------



## مريم ماهر (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

شكرا على الترانيم


----------



## churchlife (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

shokern 3le tartle al ro3aaa


----------



## hany_polo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

مشكووووووووور جداااااااااا


----------



## hany_polo (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: القلب الطيب*

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

